# Resetting the counter on a Mazzer Major E



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi

Is it possible to reset the electronic counter on a Mazzer Major E to zero? Have googled it but no joy.

Thanks.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, it's is possible. Should be the same as the Robur.

I will be at work in about an hour and will find out for you.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

I asked about it at work.

The counter resets itself after 9999 on the display. Not sure there is a way to reset it manually.


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for checking it out. Appreciate you trying.


----------

